

Ask HN: When to re-invest vs when to build new - nhangen

I have a few iOS and web software products that make decent money, but none (yet) that make enough for me to stop focusing on everything else and work on them exclusively.<p>I can't decide whether to invest more in the current products (more features, better design, etc), or build something new and hope it does just as well.<p>For example: 10 products at $500/month = 5k<p>vs<p>1 product at 5k/month = 5k<p>I'm curious - how do you decide when to re-invest in a product to make it better, or when to let it ride and build something new?
======
amourgh
Can you tell us about iOS web software products,i mean names?

One big fish is better than many small fish,but you can focus on one and call
someone else to help you on the others.

~~~
nhangen
Sure, here's a link to one that's doing well, but I feel could be doing
better.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-suite-meditation-
timer/...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-suite-meditation-
timer/id378744626?mt=8)

